# Pool or Billiard Places



## Tandybrown (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi All,
I am considering relocating to Dubai for work and an avid pool player (for fun only). Could someone advise me if there are any pool or billiard places in Dubai and which are the best to go to.
Thanks.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Many bars have pool tables plus there are numerous pool halls all over the city. There are about 5 within walking distance of my office alone.


----------

